# MTL tip



## Ruwaid (30/9/16)

Howzit gents

Please excuse me if this aint the right section but I have been reading the tips and tricks section and read through the tips on quitting smoking.

A very nice thread and something that I came across is that in order to give up smoking and take on vaping full time, you need to (most people at least) simulate smoking as closely as possible ie. times, habits, taste, throat hit etc.

According to the thread...one of the best ways to get that throat hit is to: get higher PG flavours, try menthol flavours and use a tank that supplies a good MTL experience.

My question is, as I already have a brand new SMOK TFV8, is there any MTL adaptors or mouth pieces that can be bought for the tank? As the few puffs i had from using the tank and a friend's mod had a more device to lung hit and it didnt really stop my craving for smoking...tho, i have not been trying hard enough and hoping to do so when i buy a mod soon.

Thank you guys


----------



## Ruwaid (30/9/16)

Sorry guys, forgot to mention...a tip like the Aspire Nautilus but to suit the SMOK TFV8 tank?


----------



## Silver (30/9/16)

Hi @Ruwaid 

I don't have the TFV8 tank so I may be wrong - but my impression is that it is a tank suited to much higher power and lung hits.

For mouth to lung vaping one generally needs far less power because you have less airflow and if you have too much power on a mouth to lung device it generally gets too hot and doesnt work well.

You can try closing down the airflow on the TFV8 if that is possible and try getting a drip tip with a smaller opening - and then vape on it with the highest ohm coils available at a lowish power - but I do not know if that will work - my guess is it will be far from ideal.

Maybe someone else with the TFV8 can comment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (30/9/16)

I doubt it very much. That tank is made for clouds and direct to lung. Don't think anything you do will be able to convert it to MTL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (30/9/16)

Thank you @Silver Appreciate the feedback bud. I do have an Anyvape 80w VMW Sub Ohm mod that I havent even used yet and maybe that would work if I choose a smaller tank that requires low power to provide MTL experience.

Closing off the airflow on the cloud beast could work tho I havent tried. And yes, the cloud beats comes with a 510 RBA drip tip adaptor so I could try a smaller tip.


----------



## Ruwaid (30/9/16)

Thank you @Andre then a new tank might need to be in the pipeline for my usual smoke cravings and the cloud beast for just that 
Anyone suggest a SMOK TFV4 tank to provide a MTL experience as I heard it has some adaptor and I know of a friend that has one for sale.


----------



## Boktiet (30/9/16)

Best solution I would suggest is to get a 'cheaper' MTL tank and use that when the craving hits and the Beast when you don't crave anymore...
A Nautilus X has helped me kick the stinkies for good...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/16)

I would look at the Nautilus X or the Kangertech Pangu, the SubTank Mini or TopTank will also work with the higher resistance coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/16)

Good suggestions for MTL tanks above. And do get a higher mg nic to get the most out of MTL.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ruwaid (30/9/16)

Thanks @Boktiet Would you also suggest the Aspire Nautilus (Glass kit)?


----------



## ddk1979 (30/9/16)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks @Boktiet Would you also suggest the Aspire Nautilus (Glass kit)?




@Ruwaid ,
From what I've read, the Nautilus mini is better than the Nautilus glass kit in terms of flavour (have no personal experience about this).
I'm using a Nautilus mini and a Nautilus X. Based on my personal experience with them, my view is that the Nautilus X gives a much better vape than the Nautilus mini ... the vape in the X is somehow fuller and purer (don't know how else to describe it).

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Boktiet (30/9/16)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks @Boktiet Would you also suggest the Aspire Nautilus (Glass kit)?



No, the Aspire Nautilus X. I don't have experience with the Nautilus (Glass) one. Although my Manager at work has one and he loves it. He is struggling to find coils for the (glass) one though.


----------



## Duffie12 (30/9/16)

The Vaporesso Guardian may be another suggestion. I don't have experience with this tank myself but it looks like it could be a decent contender. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Wyvern (30/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> No, the Aspire Nautilus X. I don't have experience with the Nautilus (Glass) one. Although my Manager at work has one and he loves it. He is struggling to find coils for the (glass) one though.


My mum uses the glass one and we also struggle to find coils for it, I am planning on getting her the nautilus X in Dec since i have heard that they will stop producing coils for the nautilus and nautilus mini at some point. I do know Vape Mob still sells the coils every now and then.


----------



## Effjh (30/9/16)

The best and cheapest MTL device I have come across so far is hands down the Eleaf iCare. It is perfect on the single hole airflow setting. To simulate the cigarette draw, it will satisfy any one who recently quit smoking.

For R300 it's dirt cheap, no batteries or extra's needed and you don't even have to push a button to fire it, just take a pull and enjoy. Battery life is great too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (30/9/16)

Effjh said:


> The best and cheapest MTL device I have come across so far is hands down the Eleaf iCare. It is perfect on the single hole airflow setting. To simulate the cigarette draw, it will satisfy any one who recently quit smoking.
> 
> For R300 it's dirt cheap, no batteries or extra's needed and you don't even have to push a button to fire it, just take a pull and enjoy. Battery life is great too.


How's the flavor on it? Any idea how it fares with 70/30?


----------



## Effjh (30/9/16)

Duffie12 said:


> How's the flavor on it? Any idea how it fares with 70/30?



Not sure about 70/30, but haven't come close to a dry hit on 60/40 so could be OK. Flavour is good in my opinion, beats the EGO AIO for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (30/9/16)

Coins not accepted but my 2 cents anyway..

TFV is a no go.. It's a fun tank and it has some tricks up it's sleeve but it's wrong for you at this point..

An option like a Subtank/Toptank is good because it can be used with high and low resistance coils. Secondly the coils are easily available and Kanger coils are compatible across many of their products so coils will be available for time to come. You also get other brands of coils by Atom vapes and the like that work in these tanks, so you can start off at MTL and end up with a lung hitting coil in the very same tank at a later stage. Mainstream tank so spare glass etc are easily available.

The MTL coils of the Subtank/Toptank are more powerful than your average little clearomiser so there’s no lack of power. With an Evod type of setup there are times when you wish it could go a little more. Maybe that’s because I’m now used to higher power.

The Subtank/Toptank is just an example, but something like that would be good. The Subtanks go really cheap now. A common suggestion for MTL is Joyetech Cubis and that range, I would avoid that. I like Aspire, but the tanks that I like are either low resistance only or high resistance only, so a bit restrictive compared to the Subtank. The Subtank was my very first tank and I respect it, it’s still a great tank.

I wouldn’t go for ceramic as a first MTL option. That’s just a personal preference, I find there’s a certain smoothness that you would not appreciate at this point.

Start at high nic and work your way down. If you were a heavy smoker don’t be brave and start vaping with 3mg juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/10/16)

Excellently explained above @M5000 

Incidentally, with reference to the following:


M5000 said:


> With an Evod type of setup there are times when you wish it could go a little more.



Thats where the 18mg and menthol comes in handy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/10/16)

Vapour Mountain essential juices, as important as coils on the vape shopping list!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/10/16)

I tried a AIO D22 recently and I was quite impressed with it as a MTL device. The air flow can almost be turned down completely. For me it was better than the Ego AIO which is much more airy.
Back when I was looking for something to replace the twisp, I would have actually bought it (had I tried it) because it gives quite a nice vape.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/10/16)

Toptank and Subtank are both great. Started with them and still use both regularly.


----------



## blujeenz (1/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> How's the flavor on it? Any idea how it fares with 70/30?


The reviewer used Halo Belgian Choc high vg which is 70/30 and he said it did pretty well, the coil was able to keep up.

Sourcing the coils locally might be a problem though, kinda hardcore waiting for shipping from China when your coils run out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (3/10/16)

Thank you for all the replies and awesome advice guys! Appreciate it!! 
Might be a silly question but when @M5000 referred to Subtank/Toptank, he meant Kangertech correct?
And where would one find the Eleaf Icare kit from locally? Has anyone had experience in buying one locally? 
Thank you guys!


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

Ruwaid said:


> Thank you for all the replies and awesome advice guys! Appreciate it!!
> Might be a silly question but when @M5000 referred to Subtank/Toptank, he meant Kangertech correct?
> And where would one find the Eleaf Icare kit from locally? Has anyone had experience in buying one locally?
> Thank you guys!



Yes @Ruwaid - subtank/toptank does refer to a Kangertech product

I see that J&J's Emporium locally has the iCare
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-kit


----------



## Ruwaid (3/10/16)

And can I please ask guys...from all the possible MTL tanks above...which one would work best with an AnyVape 80w sub ohm mod. From what I understand...it does not have any wattage control or temp control but rather picks up ohm of coils and varies the watts accordingly. 

Just asking because from all the tanks listed above...I wouldn't know which one would work best on the mod and give a very good MTL experience helping me kick cigarettes to the curb!


----------



## Ruwaid (3/10/16)

@Silver Thank you good sir!!


----------



## Silver (3/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> The reviewer used Halo Belgian Choc high vg which is 70/30 and he said it did pretty well, the coil was able to keep up.
> 
> Sourcing the coils locally might be a problem though, kinda hardcore waiting for shipping from China when your coils run out.




@blujeenz , thanks for posting this video. After watching it, i also watched the one from RipTrippers. He said that it wasnt good for MTL - but not sure if he was reviewing a slightly different model. The one he was reviewing i think had no adjustable airflow.

@Ruwaid , i would just hold on the iCare (if you were going to get it) until someone can confirm if it can give a nice tight mouth to lung vape.

I am keen to find this out myself. Going to start a new thread in the J&J's Emporium subforum to ask him since we are in the general forum here


----------



## Ruwaid (3/10/16)

@Silver awesome thanks bud! Yes that and also the problem of finding those coils locally!


----------



## blujeenz (3/10/16)

Silver said:


> @blujeenz , thanks for posting this video. After watching it, i also watched the one from RipTrippers. He said that it wasnt good for MTL - but not sure if he was reviewing a slightly different model. The one he was reviewing i think had no adjustable airflow.
> 
> @Ruwaid , i would just hold on the iCare (if you were going to get it) until someone can confirm if it can give a nice tight mouth to lung vape.
> 
> I am keen to find this out myself. Going to start a new thread in the J&J's Emporium subforum to ask him since we are in the general forum here


Rip tested the mini which has more airflow according to some and then blocks it off to try a MTL instead of turning the airflow ring...weird!
The iCare according to @Effjh on the smallest setting simulates MTL.
I was very tempted by the iCare mini with extra batt capacity for a vape resistant smoker in my family, but it was pre-order on heaven gifts site and the coils dont seem too available here in SA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (3/10/16)

Silver said:


> [USER=8360]@Ruwaid , i would just hold on the iCare (if you were going to get it) until someone can confirm if it can give a nice tight mouth to lung vape.
> [/USER]



I can confirm the standard version has airflow control and is perfect for MTL, the only reason I would hold out on it is due to the lack of coils, but I have confirmed with 2 vendors that they are on their way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (3/10/16)

Set to one hole it's as tight as a nun's buns.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (3/10/16)

Just buy a few extra packs of coils when you get the kit, but you have a TFV8 calling your name so I doubt you will be using this for very long..I still have packs of Nautilus Mini coils from my first purchase!.. But now you on the right side of the fence as far as MTL goes..If you buy a tank and battery you will use that at a later stage and if you buy a small device like this it will be a great little stealth kit also..


----------



## Ruwaid (4/10/16)

Thank you gents. Really appreciate the help!! 
@Effjh do you have any info on the vendor that will be bringing in the coils for the iCare bud?


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/16)

@Ruwaid , I mainly do MTL and recently tried out a Joyetech eGo AIO D22 and I was really impressed with it as a MTL device.
The airflow can be adjusted from reasonably open to almost completely closed, so perfect for MTL.

Good luck with your search

.


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Ruwaid , I mainly do MTL and recently tried out a Joyetech eGo AIO D22 and I was really impressed with it as a MTL device.
> The airflow can be adjusted from reasonably open to almost completely closed, so perfect for MTL.
> 
> Good luck with your search
> ...



Is the mouth to lung on that better than the "normal Aio" @ddk1979 ?


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/16)

Silver said:


> Is the mouth to lung on that better than the "normal Aio" @ddk1979 ?




@Silver, I initially tried out the normal AIO some months ago when I joined the forum and was looking for something better than a twisp.
The device I tried was too airy for me even with the 1ohm coil (pre-installed coil is 0.6ohm if I remember correctly) because the airflow could not be closed all the way down while the AIO D22 can be closed.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (4/10/16)

If you have access to old tanks, the kayfun 2 had a great MTL drip tip. Crazy good at concentrating your vape. the problem though with these high performance tanks are that pumping so much through a small bore drip tip condenses the vapour and you end up with sloppy-vape-syndrome .... not to lekker. Best compromise... Nautilus Mini for MTL moments, or even Nautilus X - aspire does a damn decent MTL coil system

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (4/10/16)

Have a look at these:
R370 for the standard kit - https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-d22?variant=21453483780
R450 for the XL kit - https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/joyetech-ego-aio-d22-xl-start-kit-2300mah
Also, the coils are reasonably easy to find

My advice - go to a few stores and try out as many devices as you can and then make your decision.
Good luck.

.


----------



## Ruwaid (4/10/16)

Shot guys!
so my kit to just get that fix of a simulated draw will either be the iCare or Joyetech eGo AIO D22 after some more feedback and research.
And a tank to also give me that MTL puff I will look at the nautilus x or even the Kangertech Subtank or Pangu!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (4/10/16)

Awesome thank you @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

@Ruwaid 
Not sure if you have decided yet but JJ's Emporium have icare for R300
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-kit
And 
Vapeaway have the icare mini for R380
https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...ucts/eleaf-icare-mini-kit?variant=29482856198


----------



## Ruwaid (5/10/16)

Awesome @Anneries thank you will check those out


----------

